# Bee population dropped in hive



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

You need to look at the brood nest combs and see what's going on there. Are there eggs, larvae, food? If not how are the bees acting? If things are ok they should be calm and going about their business. The issue ultimately is does that hive have a productive queen or virgin and lacking one it will be nervous and noisy.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

agree with gino. you are most likely seeing the end stage of queen failure. it's possible that the queen was injured during your honey harvest. it's also possible that the colony experienced a failed supercedure or a failed requeening post swarm. these are potential outcomes that any colony whether managed or unmanaged can experience, not unique to warre equipment. consider taking your beekeeping experience to the next level and learn how to read the broodnest. perhaps you could team up with an experienced beekeeper nearby and spend some time looking over their shoulder as they inspect their hives.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

Gino45 is quite right about the need to check whether your hive is queenright or not, but from what you have written I suspect you may presently be a little out of your depth ? If I'm wrong in suggesting this, my sincere apologises. 

It would only take a few minutes for an experienced beekeeper, perhaps from your local beekeeping association or club (?), to confirm the status of your hive and very possibly offer a solution should that colony be salvageable. Of course it may be that it cannot be saved - but it's much better knowing this as soon as possible so that appropriate action can be taken, rather than letting a moribund colony slowly dwindle down to nothing with the added risk of a wax moth infestation developing which could well destroy many of your existing combs.
Good luck,
LJ


----------



## Norm758 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gino45 said:


> You need to look at the brood nest combs and see what's going on there. Are there eggs, larvae, food? If not how are the bees acting? If things are ok they should be calm and going about their business. The issue ultimately is does that hive have a productive queen or virgin and lacking one it will be nervous and noisy.


The remaining bees are calm and going about their business. What is surprising is how long they've lasted since the harvest. It's been over two months. The problem with the Warre hive is that it is really difficult to remove comb without creating more damage. They've got the box packed pretty full. But it may be the only way to know.


----------



## Norm758 (Apr 18, 2021)

squarepeg said:


> agree with gino. you are most likely seeing the end stage of queen failure. it's possible that the queen was injured during your honey harvest. it's also possible that the colony experienced a failed supercedure or a failed requeening post swarm. these are potential outcomes that any colony whether managed or unmanaged can experience, not unique to warre equipment. consider taking your beekeeping experience to the next level and learn how to read the broodnest. perhaps you could team up with an experienced beekeeper nearby and spend some time looking over their shoulder as they inspect their hives.


I should do that, there are classes in the area I would no doubt benefit from.


----------



## Norm758 (Apr 18, 2021)

little_john said:


> Gino45 is quite right about the need to check whether your hive is queenright or not, but from what you have written I suspect you may presently be a little out of your depth ? If I'm wrong in suggesting this, my sincere apologises.
> 
> It would only take a few minutes for an experienced beekeeper, perhaps from your local beekeeping association or club (?), to confirm the status of your hive and very possibly offer a solution should that colony be salvageable. Of course it may be that it cannot be saved - but it's much better knowing this as soon as possible so that appropriate action can be taken, rather than letting a moribund colony slowly dwindle down to nothing with the added risk of a wax moth infestation developing which could well destroy many of your existing combs.
> Good luck,
> LJ


It's true I'm a novice. Would certainly benefit from a class or an experienced beekeeper. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Did you ever figure it out?
Did they die out? Did they make it?


----------

